# Nenana in Alaska



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Post Video's please.


----------



## wdpimday (Jul 31, 2018)

The video doesn't due it justice and it will easily flip an 18ft raft. The water level has come down since this was taken and its supposedly even gnarlier.

There are a few articles in the Fairbanks Daily News Miner about it. It says a heavy storm caused a flash flood and rock wall collapsed up Sheep Creek and a ton of debris washed out forming the rapid. The river also narrowed by 150ft the article claims.

There is a video floating around facebook of a go pro from the commercial trip that went into it the first morning it existed.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Class IV+ at best in my book. Maybe V- if you take the cold water and semi-remote nature of the rapid into account. Its a large hole with a medium sized wave train behind it. There is a huge sneak on the left side and nothing to stop you from getting over there. Honestly...it looks like a big fun hole to hit if you get some momentum and tee into it. Just because it can flip a raft doesn't make it class V.


----------



## wdpimday (Jul 31, 2018)

Don’t disagree with ya!


----------



## Elkhorn (Jul 23, 2020)

You can short cut to about 3:55 if you do not want to hear the coaching



__ https://www.facebook.com/100000508326539/posts/3759553980738176


----------

